# not sure what i did right but life is getting better



## fuzznutz

ok so some of you probably remember a few months back i started a thread in the seriously speaking section about about a friend of mine who i had feelings for. well last night we talked and turns out that now we are both pretty much on the same page with how we feel about eachother. im ecstatic about it we are now together and it is great. i had tried to convince myself that i didn't really like her that way and it was just a phase or that i wanted what i could never have (this thought process worked before) but i couldn't stop thinking about her being my gf.  i have no idea what changed and i really don't care what changed we are happy together. 

during the conversation we both agreed that we have no idea if the relationship will work with us dating but we are both willing to try and agreed that no matter what happens we will remain friends. we both feel that reguardless of anything we want to be in eachothers lives even if its just friends and have agreed to take it slow to see where it will go.  when i look at her all i see is the most beautiful person in the world she looks beautiful no matter if she just woke up, is sick, or is all dressed up and ready to go somewhere fancy.  i have never been this happy at the beginning of a dating relationship and holding her in my arms just feels like it was meant to be. 

i never thought i'd be sitting here typing this but as i do i can't stop smiling. even before when we were just friends i couldn't help but smile when we spent time together. normaly i'd be scared thinking about weather or not it would work but this time it just seems like everything wil be ok.


----------



## CityGirl

I don't think there is a better foundation for a loving relationship than friendship. 
It is good to get an update and to know you are happy.


----------



## Galvatron

Fuzz that is great news and i wish you both all the best in the world....even if it does not work out be sure to stay friends so you can keep on smiling no matter what.

Now go make her feel the way you feel about her.....love is in the air!!!!


----------



## Doc

Congrats Fuzz!!!!   That is awesome.   
I wish you both all the best.  Sure sounds like you are starting off on the right foot.

I know what you did right ... you thought about your situation, analyzed your options and you stuck your neck out.  You were vulnerable and maybe could have got hurt very badly.  You took a chance and it paid off.      Now never forget the feelings you have for her now and I predict you guys will go far.  Best wishes to you both.


----------



## thcri RIP

Congratulations Fuzz, that is great news.  Hope all works for the best.


----------



## Big Dog

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## loboloco

Good luck, Fuzz.  I hope things work out for you.


----------



## rback33

This is EXACTLY the kind of morning first post that I need to read around here! That's AWESOME Fuzz! Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## mak2

Congrats fuzz, if you have any questions about wommen, jsut ask me.  I got lots of expericence.  Three wifes and multiple.................wait, maybe you better not ask me.  Or ask me and do the opposite, ah nevermind, congratulations.


----------



## EastTexFrank

CityGirl said:


> I don't think there is a better foundation for a loving relationship than friendship.



Congrats Fuzz.  Glad that it's working out for you.  

Forget all the other advice.  Listen to CG.  The lady knows what she is talking about.


----------



## Ironman

Congrats. 

How about a few pics?


----------



## fuzznutz

thanks guys after this morning the rest of the day was horrible up until i got home and she was here that one kiss after a long stressful day put a smile back on my face


----------



## Trakternut

I tell  you, Fuzz, you're off to a great start. Congradulations! 

Taking it slow is a good way to start out.  Everybody else has said all I could say, so I'll stop here except to say that we'd sure like to have an occasional update on how things progress.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Congrats on the development fuzz. Keep us updated.


----------



## fuzznutz

ok just so everyone knows why i feel so lucky here is a recent pic of me with my niece and a pic of her truely a story of beauty and the beast


----------



## tsaw

I almost forgot Fuzz!! I now remember that thread. I'm so happy for you. Thanks for the up-date!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Congrats!  Take your time though and make sure you don't rush it too fast.  Then you guys will have a full life together.


----------



## fuzznutz

ok well i hate to disappoint everyone now but that was the shortest relationship ever made it about a week before we just got on eachothers nerves, basically she turned into a bitch after 2 days and just started insulting me if i tried to have a conversation with her i was told that i was irritating her, i wasn't allowed to kiss her anytime her family or mine was around because she didn't want to deal with them asking about us being together, she told me the other day that it was done because she thought she was stressing me out but i had convinced her that i was fine. in reality the more i thought about it the more she was right she did stress me out but not because of the change in the relationship but because she just became a royal bitch and made me feel like i couldn't do a damn thing right. i was planning on making her dinner then sitting with her next to a small bonfire with a bottle of wine just looking at the stars and she told me i was going to make her sick although she supposedly loved romantic things. i just couldn't win so i ended it tonight


----------



## pirate_girl

fuzznutz said:


> ok well i hate to disappoint everyone now but that was the shortest relationship ever made it about a week before we just got on eachothers nerves, basically she turned into a bitch after 2 days and just started insulting me if i tried to have a conversation with her i was told that i was irritating her, i wasn't allowed to kiss her anytime her family or mine was around because she didn't want to deal with them asking about us being together, she told me the other day that it was done because she thought she was stressing me out but i had convinced her that i was fine. in reality the more i thought about it the more she was right she did stress me out but not because of the change in the relationship but because she just became a royal bitch and made me feel like i couldn't do a damn thing right. i was planning on making her dinner then sitting with her next to a small bonfire with a bottle of wine just looking at the stars and she told me i was going to make her sick although she supposedly loved romantic things. i just couldn't win so i ended it tonight


 God I am so sorry Fuzzy..


----------



## Trakternut

Sorry to hear it didn't work out. Hopefully, you can still remain friends, though it'll be tough.  Good thing it went this way before you two were together much longer.

You gave it a shot, which is okay.  

Take care.


----------



## tsaw

Fuzz... sorry it didn't work out. You hang in there bud... You will meet someone special that is not like that.


----------



## fuzznutz

its ok i thought she was the girl of my dreams i just didn't realize that the dreams were nightmares we had about 2 and a half days that went good everything after was downhill quick. on the bright side i'm not that torn up about it at all. i plan on giving her a couple days to chill out and i need a few myself anyway and then i'll see where we are. although she is going to be screwed if she decides she doesn't want to be friends anymore either. since i have been paying part of her rent, her electric bill, she is using my truck and i pay the gas for it, she is on my cell phone plan, and i'm the one who is paying for her washer and dryer from the rent to own shop in town. i will not screw her over unless the entire friendship is done which i hope not but if it is i'll deal with it


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

so sorry to hear,sometimes friends are friends for a reason,hope you find what you are looking for,some times when your happy and not looking love finds you................


----------



## pirate_girl

fuzznutz said:


> its ok i thought she was the girl of my dreams i just didn't realize that the dreams were nightmares we had about 2 and a half days that went good everything after was downhill quick. on the bright side i'm not that torn up about it at all



Life goes on baby.
Count your blessings and know that the right woman is out there for you.


----------



## BRGTold

since i have been paying part of her rent, her electric bill, she is using my truck and i pay the gas for it, she is on my cell phone plan, and i'm the one who is paying for her washer and dryer from the rent to own shop in town.....


----------



## tsaw

BRGTold said:


> since i have been paying part of her rent, her electric bill, she is using my truck and i pay the gas for it, she is on my cell phone plan, and i'm the one who is paying for her washer and dryer from the rent to own shop in town.....


I don't get this post. Can someone explain? I'm a self admitted dummy.


----------



## JackieBlue

Just saw this thread now Fuzz.  Sorry to hear.  When you're not looking is when that special person will find you.  You'll see.


----------



## fuzznutz

well it finally hit me and now i'm freaking out about losing her but all hope may not be lost she sent me several texts and rather than try and explain everything to her in a text i called her and we talked for over a half hour she said she will call me in the morning. i never really said what i did wrong she gave me her email password so i could check her email since her computer is broke at the moment and she was expecting an email from her uncle about a new hard drive for her computer. well for whatever reason i went and checked her other 2 email accounts apprently she uses the same password for all of her stuff. now i never opened any of the email in any of the accounts i just looked at the sender and the subject. she found out because she was checking her email at her moms place and when i signed in to her account it booted her out. she confronted me about it and i told the truth but unfortunately the damage was already done. so we will see if it can be salvaged or not but the more i think about it the less i want to lose her. ultimately it was me who screwed it up because the things that bother me about her i can over look. i'm just really hoping that she forgives me. 

and yes i said that it has been a nightmare but that is because i'm not used to getting attention from girls like her and the fact that she likes me just the way i am scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Galvatron

Fuzz maybe things were just rushed and expectations to high on both sides.

No relationship runs smooth so i would not give up just yet....maybe sit down and talk and lay out some ground rules...trying splitting the week into dating days and friend days....starting a relationship does not mean you need to be super glued at the hip just allow each other breathing space.

Remember there is more to a relationship than holding hands and kissing....you need to make her feel special....if you don't make her heart pound with the feeling of being special and safe around you then just maybe she is not the one.

But if all else fails keep her friendship as this was something you know you enjoyed and respected from the start.

Good luck m8.


----------



## fuzznutz

well todays update is that she has started to forgive me for what i did and we are back to being friends. of all the things i could have done to break her trust why did i have to do the same thing that every other guy she has been with did to her. i thought i was better than that. man i'm depressed about it all. really wishing that she would have just hit me or kicked me in the junk instead i'm left to suffer from my own guilt over hurting her so bad by getting into her email accounts. only thing that saved me is that i was honest when she confronted me about it. but that can only take you so far.


----------



## Cowboy

fuzznutz said:


> well todays update is that she has started to forgive me for what i did and we are back to being friends. of all the things i could have done to break her trust why did i have to do the same thing that every other guy she has been with did to her. i thought i was better than that. man i'm depressed about it all. really wishing that she would have just hit me or kicked me in the junk instead i'm left to suffer from my own guilt over hurting her so bad by getting into her email accounts. only thing that saved me is that i was honest when she confronted me about it. but that can only take you so far.


 

 One thing to remember FN , Trust is the #1 most important thing in any relationship . You have my best wishes and hopefully time will heal .


----------



## fuzznutz

thanks cowboy thats what i'm hoping too i told her today after we spent most of the day together that i wasn't going to call or text her till atleast thursday to give her some space and time to figure out what she wants to do plus i need time to think anyway and hopefully clear my head.


----------



## JackieBlue

fuzznutz said:


> ok well i hate to disappoint everyone now but that was the shortest relationship ever made it about a week before we just got on eachothers nerves, basically she turned into a bitch after 2 days and just started insulting me if i tried to have a conversation with her i was told that i was irritating her, i wasn't allowed to kiss her anytime her family or mine was around because she didn't want to deal with them asking about us being together, she told me the other day that it was done because she thought she was stressing me out but i had convinced her that i was fine. in reality the more i thought about it the more she was right she did stress me out but not because of the change in the relationship but because she just became a royal bitch and made me feel like i couldn't do a damn thing right. i was planning on making her dinner then sitting with her next to a small bonfire with a bottle of wine just looking at the stars and she told me i was going to make her sick although she supposedly loved romantic things. i just couldn't win so i ended it tonight



But fuzz, why are you now blaming yourself.  According to this post above that you made earlier, she wasn't treating you so great either.  Seems to me that you both did things wrong.  Don't take all the blame.  Things will work out the way they are supposed to.


----------



## jpr62902

fuzznutz said:


> its ok i thought she was the girl of my dreams i just didn't realize that the dreams were nightmares we had about 2 and a half days that went good everything after was downhill quick. on the bright side i'm not that torn up about it at all. i plan on giving her a couple days to chill out and i need a few myself anyway and then i'll see where we are. although she is going to be screwed if she decides she doesn't want to be friends anymore either. *since i have been paying part of her rent, her electric bill, she is using my truck and i pay the gas for it, she is on my cell phone plan, and i'm the one who is paying for her washer and dryer from the rent to own shop in town. i will not screw her over unless the entire friendship is done which i hope not but if it is i'll deal with it*


 
This part of your quote screams to me that she's using you.  Stop beating yourself up and thinking you're somehow not worthy.


----------



## fuzznutz

JackieBlue said:


> But fuzz, why are you now blaming yourself. According to this post above that you made earlier, she wasn't treating you so great either. Seems to me that you both did things wrong. Don't take all the blame. Things will work out the way they are supposed to.


 
because i realized that i could live with her faults but violating her privacy by going through her email accounts is something i never thought that i would do she trusted me with her password to check one account since her computer is down at the moment and without even thinking about what i was doing or the consequences of doing that i did it ultimately i'm the one who screwed it up. yes those things about her bug me but at the same time i posted those things because i wasn't ready to accept the blame for what i did i had hoped to make me look like i was less at fault when in reality i know that if someone had done that to me i would have been even madder than she was about it.


----------



## JackieBlue

I don't know.  I still think you're beating yourself up too much like jpr said.


----------



## fuzznutz

jpr62902 said:


> This part of your quote screams to me that she's using you. Stop beating yourself up and thinking you're somehow not worthy.


 
that is one of the thoughts that i had been having as well as my family thinking the same thing but after seeing us together a couple of times they realized that she really does like me for me and not who she can turn me into. and they all said that they could tell that she wasn't using me everything that i helped her with and all of the money that i spent on her was me trying to impress her and making sure that she and her kids were taken care of. what makes this so much harder for me to deal with is the fact that her oldest daughter who is 11 asked me why i did it because i was such a nice guy and she had thought of me as her dad ( since her birth father is an absentee parent and not even paying child support) it kills me to know that not only did i hurt the woman i loved but that i also hurt her kids by what i did because they loved me like i was their father and i enjoyed hanging out with them and teaching them about how stuff works along with helping with their homework.


----------



## JackieBlue

I don't think she should have told her 11 year old daughter.  She could have just said you were having a disagreement.


----------



## fuzznutz

her kids didn't know we were dating yet she was going to wait to tell them until she was sure that it would be more long term her daughter had asked her why she was yelling at me and she told her daughter what i did but not that we were dating


----------



## JackieBlue

fuzznutz said:


> her kids didn't know we were dating yet she was going to wait to tell them until she was sure that it would be more long term her daughter had asked her why she was yelling at me and she told her daughter what i did but not that we were dating



Well you seem like a nice, caring guy.  We all make mistakes.  This too shall pass.


----------



## fuzznutz

ok so we have managed to work things out and are getting along really well again. now just hoping that things stay good. we both just realized that we were expecting too much out of each other and that we both need to get used to having another person in our lives. we had both been single for a while aside from a few friends with benefits along the way and now that we are actually in a real relationship that we need to take our time and get used to running things by eachother. hope it works better this time around.


----------



## Trakternut

Sometimes, taking a step back and resurveying the situation is a really good thing.  It seems that you both saw where you needed to make some changes. The really good thing is that there must be "something" there on both parts, or you would have just walked away and called it a day.

Ya done good, both of you.


----------



## BRGTold

tsaw said:


> I don't get this post. Can someone explain? I'm a self admitted dummy.


 Tsaw...all of that post was copyed from Fuzz's post....except the wow and the hammer to the head...B,


----------



## fuzznutz

first actual date with her tomorrow night we are going to a baseball game together she likes baseball and i got free tickets hoping its a good night and i'll update when i get home. btw the pic i posted of her was her with out make-up on so tomorrow at the game she will probably look even hotter since i'm pretty sure she will be wearing some then.  damn i can't believe i got another chance.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Go have fun at the game,just be yourself,thats who she should want to be with,not someone you may think she wants to be with


----------



## fuzznutz

we decided not to go to the game since it was pouring down rain all day instead we just went to dinner and then watched a movie at her place. i told her that we would go to a baseball game in the sumer when its warmer out and not raining.  all in all a great night


----------



## ki0ho

???????????????????


----------



## fuzznutz

well here is an update its been a few weeks now and we have completely worked past the problems we had at first since i have spent about 10 days at her place and we are closer  than before  so in  all we are both very happy that we are  together and no longer sweating the small  things.


----------



## Trakternut

fuzznutz said:


> well here is an update its been a few weeks now and we have completely worked past the problems we had at first since i have spent about 10 days at her place and we are closer  than before  so in  all we are both very happy that we are  together and no longer sweating the small  things.



Well, that's good news!  It seems that your love for each other is larger than the problems that could have kept each other apart.  Been there, done that.  Handled right, situations, such as you went through, only serve to make the bonds stronger.


----------



## fuzznutz

ok so its been almost 3  months ancd things  are great we have moved in together and are both still happy.  now to find a  damn job


----------

